# Thailand "Koh Tarutao national park" 03`2013



## chef (3. April 2013)

So, war wieder in Südthailands Inselwelt unterwegs. War 5 Tage im Tarutao Park beim angeln: Schleppen, Spinnen, Driftangeln mit Köderfisch, Grundfischen.
Fing "schleppend" an, an den ersten beiden Tagen(jew ca 6-9 Std!!!) nur jew 1 Fisch beim Schleppen. Dann wurde es besser:
Zusammen 3 Barracudas, 6 Königsmakrelen, 1 dicken Jack und nen 2m Sailfisch.
Alles rund um Koh Rawi gefangen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. April 2013)

*AW: Thailand "Koh Tarutao national park" 03`2013*

Tolle Fotos - könntest aber ruhig etwas ausführlicher schreiben - ich will das ja auch ins AB-Magazin (www.Anglerpraxis.de) übernehmen (wenn Du erlaubst)


----------



## chef (3. April 2013)

*AW: Thailand "Koh Tarutao national park" 03`2013*

Danke.
Ausführlicher? Naja, die meisten Infos hab ich schon mal gepostet:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=236169

Aber Ok, Kurzinfo:
Ausgangspunkt  war Thailand / Koh Lipe, in der Andamanensee, kurz vor Malaysia(Langkawi). 
Anreise:
Flug BKK - Hat Yai(Airasia.com hin u zurück ca 60 Euro) , dann Bus nach Pakbara. Dann Fähre nach Koh Lipe. Kombiticket Minibus + Schiff ab 600 Baht
oder
Boot von Langkawi(teuer für 1 Std Bootsfahrt!!!!)

Boot mieten mit Captain, Sprit und Ausrüstung kostet:
 halber Tag   1800 Baht ( Kurs zZt ca 1 : 37) 12.00 - 18.00h
ganzer Tag   3000 Baht 09.00h bis 18.00h
beim günstigsten Anbieter. Schadet nix, wenn man selber ein paar Sachen dabei hat, wie Rapallas, Haken u Schwimmer fürs Livebait Fischen, paar Spinner und Blinker, Spinnrute,...
Angelzeug im Flieger kein Problem, Ruten in ein Rohr ausm Baumarkt, Rest in Koffer. Vorsicht bei zB Lufthansa u Austrian hat man nur noch 1 Gepäckstück + Handgepäck frei! Bei den Arabern(Oman, Etihad u Co) alles easy. Auch bei Airasia alles kein Ding, aber unbedingt bei Ticketbuchung genügend Kg buchen!!!!
Ansonsten wie gehabt. Boot u Captain für 5 Tage gechartert. Longtailboot ohne Komfort. Essen u Getränke selber mitnehmen, WC im Meer, gedrillt wird im Stehen usw.
Es werden dann von Koh Lipe aus die Inseln der Umgebung angefahren und je nach Wunsch geschleppt, spinngefischt,...
Noch fragen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. April 2013)

*AW: Thailand "Koh Tarutao national park" 03`2013*

ja - das waren die Fakten bis jetzt - Klasse!!!!!!

Nun erzähl mal auch vom Erlebnis, vom Angeln als solchem..

(Sorry, wenn ich Dich da "treibe") ;-)


----------



## Vlad220 (9. April 2013)

*AW: Thailand "Koh Tarutao national park" 03`2013*

...bin auch interesiert.


----------



## Chips (12. April 2013)

*AW: Thailand "Koh Tarutao national park" 03`2013*

Hallo Chef,

Glüchwunsch zu den schönen Fischen, besser als im Dezember.

Warst du auch ein paar tage in Bali und hast dort gefischt?

LG
Chips


----------



## chef (14. April 2013)

*AW: Thailand "Koh Tarutao national park" 03`2013*

Hi, ja war viel besser als Dez. 
Als es richtig gut wurde, musste ich weiter, zefix... 
Haben zig Sailfische springen sehen...
Ja, war auf Bali, aber fischen extrem teuer:
4 Std 200 Dollar oder so, die ham ja an Knall
Und Kutabeach hat mir auch überhaupt nicht gefallen.


----------



## lillebæltfisker (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Thailand "Koh Tarutao national park" 03`2013*

Hallo Chef,

vielen Dank für deine tollen Berichte, die meine Frau und mich auf dieses Traumziel aufmerksam gemacht haben. Wir waren im Januar auf Lipe und es war absolut fantastisch. Habe mein eigenes Gerät mitgebracht und einen Sail mit einer stärkeren Spinnrute und einer 5000er Stationärrolle zu drillen ist schon enorm aufregend. Zuerst wollte meine Frau gar nicht mit
rausfahren, aber nach der ersten Ausfahrt war sie "süchtig". Haben viele tolle Fische gefangen und nette Leute kennen gelernt. Werden im Januar wieder auf Lipe sein.
Gruß Frank:m


----------



## chef (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Thailand "Koh Tarutao national park" 03`2013*

Hi, freut mich für dich. Ich bin am 4.11. wieder für ne Woche auf Koh Lipe. Im April 2014 dann wieder länger.
Ja, ich war auch schon auf diversen Inseln in Thailand, Koh Tao, Samet, Samui(Bericht online), aber das Angeln war nur auf Koh Lipe empfehlenswert(Preis/ Leistung/ Feeling).
Hab auf deinen Bildern gesehen, dass das der Captain vom Family resort war, gell. Good Captain!!!!
Cheers


----------



## lillebæltfisker (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Thailand "Koh Tarutao national park" 03`2013*

Hallo Chef,

gut erkannt, das ist Dong und der Typ und seine Familie sind schwer in Ordnung. Hoffe wieder von dir zu hören, wenn dein
Novembertrip vorüber ist.
Hier noch ein kurzer Videoclip um die Vorfreude zu erhöhen:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X1aIX29wdIo


----------



## xpudel666x (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Thailand "Koh Tarutao national park" 03`2013*

Hallo zusammen,

ich war dort im März 2012 und habe auch gefischt, allerdings nicht so gut gefangen wie ihr. Ich selbst habe nur ein paar Jacks gefangen. Mein englischer Angelkollege Kingfish und Barracuda. Einen Sail haben wir leider nicht gehakt. 

Wurden die großen Jacks beim Schleppen gefangen? Hat jemand mal irgendwo Poppern/Jigging probiert? Leider habe ich keinen wirklich vernünftigen Captain gefunden. Nur so einen total faulen Sack von diesen Seenomadenresort ganz am Ende vom Pattaya Beach. ; ))

Leider muss ich sagen, dass die Insel mittlerweile völlig überlaufen und vergleichsweise ziemlich teuer ist.

Gruß, Manuel


----------



## chef (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Thailand "Koh Tarutao national park" 03`2013*

@lillebæltfisker
Du, wieso Sail mit Spinnrute? Hast den beim Spinnen gefangen oder doch Driftangeln  auf Köderfisch?

@xpudel666x
Hatte dort auch schon Flaute. War ketztes Jahr Weihnachten, da liefs auch eher schleppend, keinen Sail, keine großen Königsmakrelen. Die anderen Male wars top!
War aber schon , wie vorher beschrieben, schon auf etlichen anderen Inseln(auch mehrmals), aber das Angeln kam nirgends auch nur annähernd an Koh Lipe ran.
Ja, Lipe ist teurer als zB Koh Phangan, aber im Verleich zu Samui, Phuket,....?
Man bekommt immernoch Unterkünfte auf Lipe für 600 - 1000 Baht. Essen ist preislich auch noch mehr als OK. Liegt halt fernab vom Schuss, muss alles hin transportiert werden.
Hab auch schon gehört, dass nicht alle Captains "gut" sind. Kann dir auf jeden Fall den vom Family resort empfehlen. Top! Und 70 Euro Fishing all inkl(eignes Boot,Captain, Sprit, Ausrüstung,..) für 10 Std, wo gibts denn sowas sonst noch?

Noch "unentdeckt" ist die Insel Koh Bulon. Da ist NOCH absolute Ruhe, aber da hatte ich nen vollgekifften Captain, der nix auf die Reihe bekommen hat.
Da wärs hochinteressant zum Fischen, allerdings bräuchte man da schon einen Tip für nen guten Mann vor Ort, und muss evtl Equipment selber mitbringen. Meiner hatte damals nur Handleinen auf ner Plastikflasche...Und Tintenfischfetzen an ner Grundmontage...
http://www.thailands-inseln.de/bulon/bulon.html


----------



## lillebæltfisker (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Thailand "Koh Tarutao national park" 03`2013*

Hi Chef,
die Sails haben wir beim Driftangeln mit Köderfisch gefangen, das ist richtig, aber nicht mit einer dicken 50lbs Rute und überdimensionierter Multi. Meine Frau habe ich aber nicht mit dem feineren Gerät angeln lassen. Sie fing mit einer Speedjiggingrute und einer großen Stationärrolle. Beim schleppen hatten wir leider kein Glück, haben drei Tage lang Wobbler und Co. durch die Andamanensee spazieren gefahren


----------



## frank siepen (9. November 2013)

*AW: Thailand "Koh Tarutao national park" 03`2013*

hallo leute , war jetzt mehrfach auf koh tao zum spinnfischen und teilweise vom boot große vielfalt und playstation 7 feeling,
werde anfang febr. 14 für 2 wochen mit nem kumpel dahin , vorher bungsamran fishing park bangkok.


----------



## frank siepen (9. November 2013)

*AW: Thailand "Koh Tarutao national park" 03`2013*

sorry aber koh bulon ist nicht unbewohnt war da vor einigenjahren da gibts bestimmt bungalowanlagen.interessant ist auch koh pa yum bei ranong.


----------



## chef (12. November 2013)

*AW: Thailand "Koh Tarutao national park" 03`2013*



frank siepen schrieb:


> sorry aber koh bulon ist nicht unbewohnt war da


Nicht unbewohnt, aber :"..Noch "unentdeckt" ist die Insel Koh Bulon. Da ist NOCH absolute Ruhe...."

Bin grad von Lipe zurück, hab wieder ein paar nette Fischchen, bis 2,50m!!! , gefangen. Bilder folgen!!!


----------



## lillebæltfisker (13. November 2013)

*AW: Thailand "Koh Tarutao national park" 03`2013*

Das hört sich doch wieder super an. Freuen uns auf deine Bilder :m


----------



## chef (13. November 2013)

*AW: Thailand "Koh Tarutao national park" 03`2013*

War diesmal nur 2 x vom Boot aus  Fischen.
1 x Königsmakrele mit gut 5 kg und dann dieses nette Fischlein, 2,5m und 30 Kg

http://*ih.us/a/img842/1511/bv49.jpg


----------



## BMP (13. November 2013)

*AW: Thailand "Koh Tarutao national park" 03`2013*

Wie sieht es denn mit den zweibeinigen Fängen dort aus ? 
Habe mir sagen lassen, die riechen auch nach Fisch |supergri


----------



## frank siepen (24. November 2013)

*AW: Thailand "Koh Tarutao national park" 03`2013*

hi leute sorry aber ich hab vor ca. 15 jahren auf koh bulon lee selber im bungalow geschlafen .


----------



## chris69 (28. November 2013)

*AW: Thailand "Koh Tarutao national park" 03`2013*

Hallo Chef toller Bericht ,hast du auch Erfahrung mit Susswasser Angeln ich bin 3 Monate in Thailand und Laos unterwegs und hab natürlich mein Equipment dabei


----------



## chef (28. November 2013)

*AW: Thailand "Koh Tarutao national park" 03`2013*

Danke. Nein, hab ich nicht. War nur am Meer zum Fischen.


----------

